# My PPT presentation in OBS is blurry for my Zoom users.



## Heather Miller (Sep 2, 2020)

I have created OBS scenes including widow capture of a PPT presentation, and on my Zoom it is clear--> but it is showing as blurry for my Zoom users. 
I'm guessing there is some setting that is not set right? I am using OS Catalina 10.15.6, Zoom 5.2.1, and PPT 16.40. Thank you!
Screen shots or specific settings would be great if possible. THANK YOU. I appreciate this community.


----------



## Dragoons (Oct 14, 2020)

Asking same question. Setup is OBS, Virtual Camera, Zoom and no matter what setting people in the meeting keep seeing the presentation very blurry.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Oct 14, 2020)

I don't know specifically (I have tried/played with this exact scenario) but I do livestream using a Windowed captured PPTx every week
1 - realize Zoom compresses as much as it can... so that doesn't help. So Zoom optimization is one thing for you to address (not subject of this forum)
2- as for OBS and Windows capture, one thing to consider is Window frame size and whether you are having OBS re-size. Like JPG, every re-size is likely to involve resolution loss. So I make my PPTx window full screen height (1080p, Windows title bar moved off bottom to left... s PPTx window isn't full 1080 lines tall (App title bar, bottom bar, etc) but close), Then I don't re-size in OBS
There are different Window capture methods. I use the older one so cursor doesn't appear, but you could try either and see which works better for you. And then there is making sure your OBS settings aren't re-scaling unnecessarily, set for high quality (assuming you have CPU & GPU to support), etc

and I'm relatively new to OBS, so hopefully someone can reply and give you much better specifics than I have. But in case that doesn't happen, hopefully this will help


----------



## DutchNeb58 (Oct 14, 2020)

The issue might be the Zoom settings your using. When sharing in Zoom, optimized for motion settings, so you can use PC audio uses a different driver, which results in blurry slides. You can try it yourself by bouncing back and forth in sharing screen and selecting/deselecting optimize motion setting...the PowerPoint will go from crisp to blurry and back.


----------



## Porphyrogenitus (Oct 15, 2020)

This is similar to our problem (although on Mac). We are using an HD camera, separate sound, and powerpoint and sending that through zoom. Our recordings look great. The zoom participants are getting clear camera pictures but fuzzy slides. Ideas?


----------



## DutchNeb58 (Nov 9, 2020)

Under your share settings, deselect "optimize for video" which uses a motion codec. But slides aren't in motion. Your slides will become crisp and clean again...as will your video channel. The only problem is when you go to show PowerPoint embedded video... it'll start looking crummy. You'll want to switch back or share VNC optimized.


----------

